# Flight Line Security - Afghanistan - Do I need to take my rucksack?



## Collin.t (5 Jul 2011)

Well I'm about to be leaving for deployment over to KAF and well I was checking over the kit list and lot of it doesn't make any sense to me, I'm mostly thinking about the whole ruck sack thing. 

To anyone that has done a tour over there or know someone who's been there, can you tell me how the ruck will be of any use over there ? and if I decided not to bring it could I buy one in one of the stores ?

Also any tips and recommendation would be great on what to bring/ not bring.

Thanks



(Moderator edit to clarify title.)


----------



## Jammer (5 Jul 2011)

if your kit list says ruck....take the ruck. You don't get to decide what kit you may THINK you might not use. Follow the kit list....period.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2011)

*Topic: Flight Line Security - Afghanistan  (Read 70 times)  *  


			
				Bender842 said:
			
		

> Well I'm about to be leaving for deployment over to KAF and well I was checking over the kit list and lot of it doesn't make any sense to me, I'm mostly thinking about the whole ruck sack thing.
> 
> To anyone that has done a tour over there or know someone who's been there, can you tell me how the ruck will be of any use over there ? and if I decided not to bring it could I buy one in one of the stores ?
> 
> ...



What the hell does this have to do with flight line security?


----------



## Teflon (5 Jul 2011)

A ruck sack is a great item to carry stuff in and keep it stored in when not in use


----------



## Collin.t (5 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> *Topic: Flight Line Security - Afghanistan  (Read 70 times)  *
> What the hell does this have to do with flight line security?



Well I agree that it could apply to anyone deploying to KAF in a position not going outside the wire.


----------



## Jammer (5 Jul 2011)

I'm sure the masses will agree with me, that for a first timer, and a Navy one at that, you would be best served by adhereing to the kit list. If you choose not to bring a ruck, you risk incurring the wrath of your boss and quite possibly some form of minor disciplinary action. 
Just bring it along...who knows....


----------



## dirtnco (5 Jul 2011)

To echo RecceGuy " How the hell does this have anything to do with Flight Line Lecurity"?  Is the header just to attract attention?


----------



## Strike (5 Jul 2011)

dirtnco said:
			
		

> To echo RecceGuy " How the hell does this have anything to do with Flight Line Lecurity"?  Is the header just to attract attention?



I suspect that is where they will be working.

As for needing a ruck sack, you never know how you will actually be employed when you get there, no matter what the CFTPO says, so be ready for everything -- bring the ruck sack.


----------



## medicineman (5 Jul 2011)

Do you have to do a BFT as part of your work up?  If so, maybe you need a rucksack...

MM


----------



## Collin.t (5 Jul 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Do you have to do a BFT as part of your work up?  If so, maybe you need a rucksack...
> 
> MM



No, we had a short training in Winnipeg (3 weeks) where the ruck was required for the BFT, then the kit list we got, well we got two, one for HQ where the ruck is not listed, actually not much is listed beyond uniforms, PPE and tactical vest. The second list sounds very generic as it include everything from two sleeping bag to tent rope.

Once in KAF we have one more day of training, well they're briefs. I already asked around if we were going outside the wire even for convoy to Kabul and the answer was a very strong NO.

Now maybe it's just some last minute stress I'm experiencing but I hate having two different info on this issue 

I named the thread flight line security as I was hoping to talk with someone who did it before and also because after searching the forum no conclusive info came up.


----------



## dimsum (8 Jul 2011)

My info is from a year ago and I wasn't on FLS specifically, but I was in an "inside the wire" position where to be honest, my ruck stayed underneath my bed the entire tour.  However, it was a good idea to bring it just to haul around the required stuff for the first few days in theatre before you have a chance to get your MOB box out of movements/supply.  It's possible (though unlikely) that you may need your sleeping bag depending on what the transient quarters setup is like as well.


----------



## Collin.t (8 Jul 2011)

I presume that's what will happen to mine too, but still I decided to bring it, but only with one sleeping bag. Thanks to hiking I've got tons of real compression sack and manage to fit the sleeping bag in one and compress it to something manageable.


----------

